# The algae in my aquarium



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to be sure that I have theright ID.If you can me the cause of that algae growing plese tell me.

I have a 62.25g aquarium with 5*36 cool daylight florescsents+1*40W Aqua Glo.
CO2 is enought cause fish are gasping, I dose potted plants fertilizer with Flora pride to add extra micro elements. I may have high levels of nitrates but my NO2 and NO3 tests are inluenced by somethig inthe water and they show values that would be lethal to fishes.
Lots of plants
Eheim 2215 and JBL 250 
4 pearl gouramis,1 cory,2 megalechis,2 black tetras,1 serape tetra,1 neon tetra,1 angel.









Notice the white doths on the glas this is some sort of algae ofr fungus but i can not determine what exactely it is.









Brown algae that is like diatom









Hair algae in my java moss


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Your fish arn't supposed to be "gasping". Let down on the co2 buddy.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

The first one looks like it could be hydra to me...
The last one looks like staghorn, unless it is string algae with detritus caught in it.


----------



## Characin Gal (Jun 8, 2004)

If you are breeding fish, hydra will eat the fry

And the fish definately should NOT be gasping. Really need to put your Co2 down or they could get sick and stressed.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Are white dots on the glass moving?


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I know what yo are refring to but they are not moving.I had some white, small bbs like moving things in my nano.

I supose that you are right on the hidra thing.
The last photo is indeed hair (thread) alage with debris.

I will reduce Co2.

What about the brown thing it is all over my myriophillum?


----------

